# UNImount pump just making noise and not doing anything!



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

I just picked up a used Unimount and didn't test it because it was late. Well I just hard wired it to a battery to test it. It was low on fluid and I topped t off. Still nothing, I can also just pull up on the ram and push it down along with turn it left and right. What's your thoughts.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

If you didn't activate any of the valves it will not do anything.


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Howdo I test that or what do I need to take apart?


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

is it hooked up and wired into the truck???? or are you trying to bench test it ????? need more specifics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

bench testing it on the ground with a spare battery


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

http://www.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=255&seclevel=1&filename=21936%5F120198%2Epdf&doctype=pdf

That's the link for the Western Mechanic's Guide, it will tell you everything you need to know about what wire will do what.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

if you just put positive and negative to the motor it should run. nothing else will happen until you have power and ground to the controller.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

yea.. you need another 12V lead to activate whatever selenoid you want opened up.. your just deadheading the pump right now.. not a good idea!!!!


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Im not, I have the complete wiring harness laid out. I have it hooked up like it owuld be hooked up to the truck(minus the lights) You have your positive and negative cables, then you have your orange black wire(goes to ground) then you have your red one that is by your joystick that goes to power. Everything is hooked up correctly, Im not just sticking power to the motor. When I hit up, right or left on the joystick the pump whines but I get no movement. I can also just take the ram and pull it up and down with ease.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

is the plow all set up with hoses and rams and everything? is it on the truck? turn on the controller and push up,up,up. can you still push the ram down?


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

no lead;733596 said:


> is the plow all set up with hoses and rams and everything? is it on the truck?


Wondering the same thing. Thinking hes about to find out how far you can shot fluid out of a 1/4 inch opening at 1500 psi when it finally angles.


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

I will try to explain again, the plow is COMPLETE and WIRED UP like it would be to a truck. The only thing is its not actually hooked up to a truck(This doesnt matter)


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

you can pull up and down on the lift ram? stuck open valave ...i think its the s1 valve


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

ok how do you repair that?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

remove the coil , remove the valve.... i would check to see if the coil is stuck on fist


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

do the bench test first


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

obvious question maybe? why not hook it to a truck with a unimount setup? why waste our time fiddling with some used plow you didnt even see work before parting with the $$$$???


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

doign that would only verify the truck side... there are other things that can go work


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Guys Please stop saying to hook it up to the truck, it has nothing to do with it, a truck is a mear giant bracket that attaches to the plow, it has nothing to do with the operation of the pump. 

You guys dont understand that are saying that stuff that you can take a harness lay it on the ground like i did and just wire it up temp to a spare battery, its the sammmmeeeee exact thing as hooking it up to a truck. There are 2 grounds and 2 positives, then you just use your normal harness plug for power and operation. 

Elite thank you for your response, can you explain a bench test? Im going to tare into tomorrw and see whats up with the pump. Any good writeups?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

festerw;733314 said:


> http://www.westernplows.com/doctracker.asp?docid=255&seclevel=1&filename=21936%5F120198%2Epdf&doctype=pdf
> 
> That's the link for the Western Mechanic's Guide, it will tell you everything you need to know about what wire will do what.





Snow2Go;734935 said:


> Guys Please stop saying to hook it up to the truck, it has nothing to do with it, a truck is a mear giant bracket that attaches to the plow, it has nothing to do with the operation of the pump.
> 
> You guys dont understand that are saying that stuff that you can take a harness lay it on the ground like i did and just wire it up temp to a spare battery, its the sammmmeeeee exact thing as hooking it up to a truck. There are 2 grounds and 2 positives, then you just use your normal harness plug for power and operation.
> 
> Elite thank you for your response, can you explain a bench test? Im going to tare into tomorrw and see whats up with the pump. Any good writeups?


Once again the Western Mechanics Guide I posted above will have everything you need. It has detailed electrical and hydraulic diagrams showing exactly what each part does and where it is located.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

do you have a solenoid wired in also? if so does it click? you said in your first post it was low on oil. if there is no oil pumped into the lift cyl it will move up and down freely. bench testing is very easy if done properly. i envision a plow, a pile of wire and a battery.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Yeah, fine, you can lay the pump on the ground with a harness hooked to it! My question is, what are you doing for turn cylinders?


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

Snow2Go;734935 said:


> Guys Please stop saying to hook it up to the truck, it has nothing to do with it, a truck is a mear giant bracket that attaches to the plow, it has nothing to do with the operation of the pump.
> 
> You guys dont understand that are saying that stuff that you can take a harness lay it on the ground like i did and just wire it up temp to a spare battery, its the sammmmeeeee exact thing as hooking it up to a truck. There are 2 grounds and 2 positives, then you just use your normal harness plug for power and operation.
> 
> Elite thank you for your response, can you explain a bench test? Im going to tare into tomorrw and see whats up with the pump. Any good writeups?


if its the sammmmeeee exact thing, why are you pestering us??

aawww jeez crash, didn't you even read his post? its the whole plow sitting there on the ground. don't be a jerk unless you read the whole post first.
then be a jerk.


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

No lead Im not talking about you, but to the guys that were like "just hook it up to the truck!" That isnt the cure all. 

No Lead, Yes the solinoid is wired up. I pulled both lines and one had pressure with red fluid and the other was a green dark fluid, saying that it might be contaminated with water. I dont know how long this thing has been sitting.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

sorry snow2go, i was just bustin your balls a little, too. if you have everything hooked up to power and ground right it should angle. lift wont go far without the mount hooked up obviously. does the relay click? what happens if you jump it? does the controller light up and function?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ok look testing is very simple

first down load the western mec, guide above

go into the hydro section, pull the cover on the side that has the valves in it... the wiring will run to it

next. look at the diagram on the mechanics guid... it will have a little box in the lower left . this will tell you what parts are suppost to be activated to make the plow move.

ground the plow to the battery using jumper cables

then take the postive cable and touch it to positive... the pump should power up... if it runs the pump is good, most likely

next, raise the lift cylinder using the pump. to do this...look at the diagram invloving raising on the mechsnics guid... off the top of m head S3 valve has to be activated along with the pump... so pull all 3 wires (white.blue gree) and run a jumper wire to the S-3 valve and power the pump at the same time... the arm should raise,,if it doesnt then take the valve out... if it does move on and test all the other futions in this manor. 

ill save you time.. you should not beable to move any part of the hydro system by hand... if your telling me , that you can grab the lift cylinder and pull it up and down...or move the plow left and right.... then you have a stuck valve.. you need to figure out which one it is


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Controller works fine, Im operating it through the controller when doing this.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

what does the plow do when you run it?


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

If I hit left right or up It just whines.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

do the valves have ground? is it full of oil? will the controll go into float? crack open an angle hose at the pa block. push angle. does oil hose everywhere? if no, pump is bad/weak.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Snow2Go;736133 said:


> No lead Im not talking about you, but to the guys that were like "just hook it up to the truck!" That isnt the cure all.


No, but it will solve 75% of your troubleshooting! How can you effectively check the cross over and S2 and S3 valves if you dont know if the other cylinder is returning on angle like it should other than by pushing on itby hand after youve run the controller?

No Lead, Ok, ive read the whole post, can i be a jerk now?

Or more than i usually am?


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Crash935;736364 said:


> No, but it will solve 75% of your troubleshooting! How can you effectively check the cross over and S2 and S3 valves if you dont know if the other cylinder is returning on angle like it should other than by pushing on itby hand after youve run the controller?
> 
> No Lead, Ok, ive read the whole post, can i be a jerk now?
> 
> Or more than i usually am?


crash , you can jsut run jumper wires, that what i do when testing

ok , so do this fill out this list

are you still able to move any of the rams by hand?

the controlers go bad, wiring goes bad...

like i said, i would run some jumpers, as crash stated your ground could be bad

does your coils become magnetic? have you taken the valves out and acctually watched them work?

really , once you leanr this stuff, you can trouble shoot a plow in less than 30 mins, with jumer wires, and a light tester


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

ok rIght now I took the lines off and used the controller to see what would happen. When I hit up left or right the port towards the front squirts and not the rear one.


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Ok it seems that the s3 valve has no movement on the inside of it when I had it out and bench tested it. I also noticed that the 2 valve next to eachother still have the bluish green fluid and the s3 has the ATF I poured into it.


----------



## Snow2Go (Dec 27, 2008)

Seems to be more of a Grinding Noise. I tried everything, cleaned the valves and nothing, just sounds like the pump is grinding.


----------

